# is silicon getting dry without a water?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

tank was used and later stayed few years without the water. What will happen with silicon?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hard to say. I have used tanks that sat dry for years with no issues, but I usually clean them up and reseal them to be safe. If ir is a 20 or 30 gallon you might be fine, if its a 120 I woudnt risk it. How does it look? Does it feel crumbly and hard, or is it still soft?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am just asking if it worth to buy like this one. I planning to go bigger next year and was thinking to find a good geal for now

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Nothing will happen to silicone that is left dry. It is designed to be used in all weather as a caulking.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

This all depends heavily on the person what was doing the silicon in the first place. If it's a good job, it should be OK. If the person is an idiot, then it's very risky. As long as it didn't weather in the sun or sit in the garage for those couple of years. It's OK. I'd still test it outside the house and let it sit for a week to see if there's any leaks (err when the weather is warm.). See if you can tell if it's a custom silicon job or manufacture done. If it looks professionally done, like, no globs of silicon here or there, then I'd put a bit more faith in it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

